# How to not be shady & untrustworthy..



## creature (Dec 24, 2016)

You know.. I know this forum is for posting about people who are true & generally violent shits, but at the same time, people who are just fucking airheads, blythe, selfish, inconsiderate, thoughtless or unable to carry through on a commit, or will willingly fuck other people's shit up just because something easier or more fucking tasty comes along CAN BE ALMOST AS GODDAMNED DANGEROUS AS ANY DRUNKEN ASSHOLE WITH A BROKEN FUCKING VODKA BOTTLE.

so.. for those folks who would like to consider themselves ' travelers' for actually traveling, rather than just being people who go from point A to B, here are some RULES:

number 1.. Carry through on your commits.
When you preparations are made, resources expended, money is spent & people take action because you have said YOU are going to do something on YOUR end in order to make things work, FOLLOW THE FUCK THROUGH. OK??
fucking up plans is not just s matter of inconvenience for people.
Sometimes it can fuck their shit up beyond just the immediate future and can actually put their lives in danger.

RULE FUCKING TWO:
don't fucking exaggerate.
Exaggeration is just a form of manipulation, when you do it to make people change their plans or behavior or to give you shit they really can't afford, just because you like some fucking idea that drops into your head, but you're willing to piss down a drain because you want, say, an order of fucking french fries.
Don't fucking exaggerate, because sometimes when you tell people your life is in danger or even just *potentially* in danger, THEY MAY ACTUALLY RISK OR ENDANGER THEIRS TO HELP YOU..
& after you bail out from being a cry baby shit like that, you *deserve* whatever fucking karma you get.
Fucking period.

Rule THREE:
when shit starts to change, let people fucking know.
Don't fucking hem & haw & maybe..
Dont make people go through the painfull process of learning you are just a wishy-washy la la la brainless fuck who doesn't have the conceptual ability to realize that OTHER PEOPLE MAY BE WORKING THEIR ASS OFF TO GET SHIT TOGETHER BECAUSE THEY FUCKING TRUST YOU.

Do **NOT** continue to tell people that you are down, only have one or two things to (continually) attend to that you have a dying friend or some shit that is going to be some wild-card over reaching priority that gives you some fucking trump to change things because, after all, you said it was most important, right?

Rule 3 is sit on the pot & take your shit, OK?

RULE FUCKING NUMBRR FOUR:

Don't blow shit up.
Don't talk shit about others without trying to make some sense out of things, first..
Don't try & take control of a situation that you come into when you know it's a work currently in progress.
Don't get moody, pouty, pissy, mean, angry or violent over shit that simply can't be the way you want or because OTHER PEOPLE DONT HAVE THE FUCKING ABILITY TO READ YOUR MIND OVER, ok?

Talk things out & if it isn't serious & if it isn't s matter of someone else being continually overbearing or selfish, go with the flow before you jump ship.

rule 5 is for your own good..
Don't make shit up in your head.
Exaggeration is bad enough, but when you start lying to yourself, so that you can justify your fuckups, you'll not only fuck up your own head, you'll be back to square one, & when you start to do shitty things continually, you truly *are* fucked up, shady & untrustworthy, whether or not you outrightly steal or use weapons on people..

--- just some thoughts.. Any others?---


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 24, 2016)

sounds kinda personal, like some one burned ya? if so im sorry to hear it. dont let it make you jaded man, keep doing what you do and the universe will keep you happy im sure.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 24, 2016)

so uh...you meet up with one too many scumfucks bud?


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 25, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> so uh...you meet up with one too many scumfucks bud?



Had the same thought..


----------



## spectacular (Dec 25, 2016)

Avoid Craigslist unless absolutely necessary. Lol but the occasional scumbag run-in cannot be prevented always


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope you wore protection, Creature


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Dec 26, 2016)

heres a story about a homebum who upon first impression i thought was cool, but later turned out to be kinda shady and i was relieved when he left. 

Guy approaches and says "dont mind if i stop and drink my beer here do ya?" of course i didn't mind, more power to ya buddy. after talking to him for just a few minutes he starts telling me about every fight he's ever been in, how he doesn't give a fuck about going to jail blah blah blah he's a big tough guy we get it. i guess he was just trying to be intimidating. but it was for no real reason. i was significantly smaller than this guy, not trying to prove anything, just agreeing with him that drug dealers who rip people off are the scum of the earth. 

point is, don't bring unnecessary mention of violence and hostility to inappropriate situations. I guess here he was trying to be shady, or maybe that was just his defense mechanism. i dunno, just let peaceful conversations be peaceful conversations. nobody needs to hear about how you "really fucked that guy up." nobodys here is trying to cross you buddy.


----------



## Venatus (Dec 26, 2016)

regardless of whether or not creature had a personal experience, i do think that this should be a pinned post. the behaviors documented are of concern to any who encounters them. having such awareness is vital for survival on the road without getting ::dead:: or ::sour:: because of avoidable circumstances.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2016)

I recently had the pleasure of making arrangements with two people who broke rules 1 and 3 when I could have been making real plans elsewhere. I could blame myself and say there must be something somebody decided they didn't like about me, but I'm not going to rationalize anybody's inability to communicate.

I know there are people who are in this community because they are unable to do what they say they would do and this keeps them from being able to work collaboratively. If you happen to be one of these flakey fucks, spare everybody the trouble of dealing with you and say you're a flakey fuck up front so I know who I'm dealing with...or just deal with other flakey fucks, who in all of their flakiness probably won't care anyway.

If you re-decide something or make other plans, the common courtesy is to tell those people who you made other plans with earlier as soon as possible if you have any honor inside. Honestly, rush out and tell them so they can get on with their own shit you ignorant, self absorbed fuck.

...and if you think this song is about you, you're so vain.


----------



## outskirts (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a simple rule, when dealing with people. If someone who I don't know well says "trust me", I sure as hell don't trust them. Trust is hard to earn and easy to loose. It's never to be taken lightly.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 31, 2016)

Helpful advice, thanks.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 31, 2016)

Unfortunately I have run into more than my fair share of thieves. Every one of them complained loudly and often about how they hated thieves and what they'd do if they caught anyone stealing from them. Right up to the time they ripped you off and disappeared, that is.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 31, 2016)

Dmac said:


> ?..Every one of them complained loudly and often about how they hated thieves and what they'd do if they caught anyone stealing from them. Right up to the time they ripped you off and disappeared, that is.



This is the kind of traveler who must keep moving for survival, not because they like a change in scenery.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 1, 2017)

This is why usually travel solo.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 4, 2017)

Even as a noob, both to this site, and most forms of travel, I find it sad that we have to have rules like this and that it isn't just common sense to most people like it is to the few..........may you all have safe travels free of negative people, and places.


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 7, 2017)

Heh, just a few days ago someone flaked out on me without saying anything. Could have saved money I spent that I didn't have to spend. (Thanks credit card ) Even though it was frustrating and pointless on their part, I don't think it's a good idea thinking of these as rules. We can create a general rule book, that can eventually lead to laws of being a bum but if people are going to do things that brings "reason" to make rules, those people lack respect and they're not going to follow the rules anyways. By all means let's edify each other, but holding on to something people are going to break will bring more frustration without having forgiveness. Forgiving people brings peace. Not laws, or rules. Being wise about situations helps us not lose out on something that's unnecessary. Not laws or rules. I reached out to someone and they flaked out on me. Life happens. I agree with edification, but we should also be forgiving.


----------



## MtnGypsy84 (Aug 1, 2019)

Read social cues. 
I spend way too many hours sitting at my favorite coffee shop, in my favorite chair under the trees. It's a small 2 person table, but easily the best seat in the house, so I totally get it when the occasional person asks to share it with me. I'm an introvert but I'm also friendly, so I'm open to conversation. Usually I'm just Journaling or browsing quora, so it's no big deal, but sometimes, I'm feeling really rough, and just need to be in my own head, process heavy stuff with my cup of coffee. Sometimes the people who ask to share the space don't read social cues though. They talk and talk, until my friendly smile becomes almost too much to bear. My ingrained politeness begins to feel like a burden. My point is, if after making contact with someone, saying hello, exchanging names possibly, the other person doesn't keep initiating conversation, let it go. Don't keep trying to force conversation with them. Don't keep asking personal questions, hinting at their relationship status. If they're interested, you'll know. If they seem more interested in something else, they probably are. If there's prolonged eye contact and easy conversation, then sure, keep conversing, but if they answer in short, one word answers, again, just let it be. In short, don't be that guy or gal that just doesn't get the hint and just keeps on talking, making the other person feel uncomfortable. Not invading personal space should go without being said...


----------



## Omightydarkone (Aug 1, 2019)

The real no.1 rule. Never rely on anybody else. Keeps you from having to make post like this.


----------

